# Sawdust, etc., and lung/throat ailments



## Sunrise Guy (May 23, 2006)

I have started wearing a respirator recently when I'm cutting and am now wondering how many of y'all have experienced problems with your breathing and sore throats/coughs. When we're cutting aloft, or even on the ground, we are inhaling tons of sawdust, dry squirrel crap, bird crap, fungal spores, bacteria and other bad stuff. I started waking up coughing and having pains in my chest from dry hacking. My throat was also dry a good deal of the time. Three days after starting with the respirator, all of my symptoms are gone. When it's ninety-five degrees down here, it is a bit warm under the mask, but knowing that I'm protecting myself makes it feel not too bad, at all. I don't smoke, fwiw.


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (May 23, 2006)

Sunrise Guy said:


> I have started wearing a respirator recently when I'm cutting and am now wondering how many of y'all have experienced problems with your breathing and sore throats/coughs. When we're cutting aloft, or even on the ground, we are inhaling tons of sawdust, dry squirrel crap, bird crap, fungal spores, bacteria and other bad stuff. I started waking up coughing and having pains in my chest from dry hacking. My throat was also dry a good deal of the time. Three days after starting with the respirator, all of my symptoms are gone. When it's ninety-five degrees down here, it is a bit warm under the mask, but knowing that I'm protecting myself makes it feel not too bad, at all. I don't smoke, fwiw.



I dont really have any of those problems, but today it seemed like everytime i cut anything something went in my eye, then i had to go wash it out. From now on i will take safty glasses with me.


----------



## pbtree (May 23, 2006)

I started wearing a respirator years ago, for the very reasons you mentioned. It had an immediated effect in helping my sore throat and sinus irritation...


----------



## JimL (May 23, 2006)

Only time I would wear one would be on sycamore trees...


----------



## BRAAAP (May 23, 2006)

Not to get off subject But along with wearing a respirator its getting warm out dont forget the bug spray if your in the woods. I've ben having lung pain for the last month and the last week in bed Found out yesterday that I have Lyme disease This kicks the sh:censored: out of you. Be safe out there.


----------



## Climb020 (May 23, 2006)

JimL said:


> Only time I would wear one would be on sycamore trees...



Second that idea. You have to where them with sycamore and london plains. I thought I was gonna die or start coughing up blood last year the dust from the leaves were so bad. Saw dust and chipper dust just bothers my eyes sometimes never my throat though.


----------



## frashdog (May 23, 2006)

I chose to wear one on a chipping operation where we ended up feeding a lot of dry wood. The locust were the worst. I was even getting enough fine dust in my eyes to make me wear gogles. 

Mind you, this was in 90 degree plus heat. It sucked, besides the hernia I got competeing on who could feed the most wood into the chipper.


----------



## green leaf (May 23, 2006)

Climb020 said:


> Second that idea. You have to where them with sycamore and london plains. I thought I was gonna die or start coughing up blood last year the dust from the leaves were so bad. Saw dust and chipper dust just bothers my eyes sometimes never my throat though.




Me too, I never had a reaction to Sycamore before but last summer I was pruning and could not catch my breath from the dust. It was a scary feeling, I will use a mask next time.


----------



## treeminator (May 24, 2006)

i used to get those problems you mentioned. also used to get dirt in my lung while stumpgrinding. want the best solution? hire someone to do the work for you and you'll be feeling better in no time.


----------



## fmueller (May 24, 2006)

Ever heard that song Lumberlung by Slobberbone?


----------



## smokerjumper68 (May 24, 2006)

> Originally Posted by treeminator
> want the best solution? hire someone to do the work for you and you'll be feeling better in no time.



do you have any feelings for your employees or coworkers. to hire someone else is not the answer!


----------



## treeminator (May 24, 2006)

smokerjumper68 said:


> do you have any feelings for your employees or coworkers. to hire someone else is not the answer!



i give them one of those medical masks but they never wear them. it's not my problem at that point. ....lead a horse to water, etc.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 24, 2006)

treeminator said:


> i used to get those problems you mentioned. also used to get dirt in my lung while stumpgrinding. want the best solution? hire someone to do the work for you and you'll be feeling better in no time.



Why let them have all the fun? Besides I bill out an median of $40/hr to climb for other companies.


----------



## ARBOR 99 (May 24, 2006)

*Dust*

Sawdust from sycamores and a few other trees under a microscope looks like fiberglass so protect yourselves.

I have problems cutting certain holly trees also.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (May 29, 2006)

Fine chain oil [mist] flying off the chainsaw bar worries me.Now this stuff can damage your lungs..


----------



## stumpy66 (May 29, 2006)

i have had chest infections from the dust from stump grinding and sharpening tunsten carbide on a green wheel...its real debilitating....
lets move the conversation on by suggesting which face mask/respirator is the best to used for the strenious jobs we do..if fine that the paper ones just fog glasses, there must be a good mask out there that allows you to work hard and not get in the way!


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (May 29, 2006)

Teeth sharpening with a green wheel is a serious 'mofo' even though I do it myself,troubles is there's no way i'm paying £1 a tooth for them to be ground for me.

I think I will invest in a dust extraction system though,at the moment I just pick a nice day and grind my teeth outside in the open..


----------



## stumpy66 (May 29, 2006)

i have a generator and tend to drind them on the job so to speak. you can get battery powered air fitration masks but i reckon the plastic screens will get scratched really easy...and they cost 100£££'s


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (May 29, 2006)

yup generator here too cheap chinky one,I just use a respirator


----------



## stumpy66 (May 29, 2006)

chinky or not it does the job......and doesn't cost to much to replace when it gets nicked out of the truck. what respirator do you use Rolla...any good?


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (May 29, 2006)

stumpy66 said:


> chinky or not it does the job......and doesn't cost to much to replace when it gets nicked out of the truck. what respirator do you use Rolla...any good?



I use a 2 filter respirator,don't know the name [it's in the shed] as for working I hope so ,hard to tell with such fine dust,i'm using the correct filters so I just HOPE it works ,aparently you change the filters when you start to get a nasty taste in youtr mouth ,thats what they tell me [safety shop]  

My little Chinese genie is a bugger to start!!


----------



## stumpy66 (May 29, 2006)

i couldn't start mine at all, then used easy start..now it works fine....you have turned the pertol tap to on...haven't you Rolla?


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (May 29, 2006)

stumpy66 said:


> i couldn't start mine at all, then used easy start..now it works fine....you have turned the pertol tap to on...haven't you Rolla?



i'll try that petrol thingy


----------



## stumpy66 (May 29, 2006)

steady boy...you know i luv's ya!!!


----------



## lloyd786 (Feb 29, 2016)

I know this is an old post but I've been coughing in the morning for a couple years now and recently started gagging and puking up my breakfast. Went to doc, mask cured cough almost completely.


----------

